# Top 10 Worst Automakers of 2016: Consumer Reports



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *If you shouldn’t judge a book by its cover, why should you judge an automaker by a single car?*
> 
> Consumer Reports has tested thousands of vehicles in its history and with all that data, the publication has collected enough information to judge automakers by their entire lineup, ranking them based on their combined road test scores, predicted reliability, safety information and owner satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Top 10 Worst Automakers of 2016: Consumer Reports at AutoGuide.com.


----------

